# CGSP charbroil charcoal basket mod



## howufiga (Dec 13, 2009)

I've had the charbroil shaker basket for about a year now. Just been putting off installing it. Yesterday I made 2 slabs ribs and 2 whole chickens for our neighbors and a house full of kids! So I decided to go ahead and install it.  Sorry, no q-view! I took a sawzall to the basket and put in some SS bolts. It literally took about 3 minutes to do! lol...I shouldn't have put it off so long. Check out pics below. I love how the ash just falls through.  It's a very good and easy mod! Props to whoever thought of this!


----------



## billbo (Dec 14, 2009)

Nice job! I am working on the mods on mine after the holidays.


----------



## howufiga (Dec 14, 2009)

I can't begin to tell you how easy it was!  It really is a great mod!  Next i want to seal up the main chamber.


----------



## 1chaos52 (Dec 14, 2009)

Quick question on this since I have tried to do a custom one on mine that has collapsed on me twice now. Does the basket have enough clearance at the bottom to allow you to remove the ash tray without removing the basket? That is what I have been trying to achieve for those long smokes.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 14, 2009)

Man that a nice looing basket there. Youcould go far with that one.


----------



## warthog (Dec 15, 2009)

Yup that sure was a nice easy mod.

Here is mine.


----------



## billbo (Dec 15, 2009)

Man this looks a lot easier than what I was thinking of doing! Question, do the bolts just catch the sides of the firebox to make it stay in place or did you put some kind of angle iron or something in there to set it on? Hard to tell from the pics.

I really like this idea!


----------



## warthog (Dec 15, 2009)

They just rest where the firebox grills would sit.


----------



## bigtrain74 (Dec 15, 2009)

Very nice mod! Hope it all works out well for you!


----------



## schmoke (Dec 15, 2009)

I'd like to try this mod.  Where can I find this basket?  Is it a Char Broiler brand?

Also I saw somewhere in the forum about a "dryer hose" mod.  Could somebody explain what's up with that?


----------



## jirodriguez (Dec 15, 2009)

Yes the basket is char broil.... Lowe's carries them, maby Home Depot, ect. It has a handle on it that you have to cut off (hack saw, cutting wheel, ect.)

The dryer hose is to extend the exhaust vent intake down to grate level. This forces the smoke to travel across the middle/bottom of the chamber instead of shooting to the top and out the vent. Basically keeps the smoke on the meat longer and more eavenly. Here is a post that you can see how I did mine. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=78240 . 

You can buy the heavy duty dryer tubing at Lowe's or Home Depot for about $5-$9 bucks. The factory exhaust vent sticks into the chamber by approx 1-1/2 inches. I used a hose clamp to secure the dryer tubing to the exhaust vent, but a lot of people just cram the dryer hose on. Then mold the hose to follow the curve of your lid down to the front left of the main cooking grate. Another thing I did was buy a 1/4-20 bolt, waher, and wing nut - then drilled a 1/4" hole through the chargriller lid, through the end of the dryer tube down near the grates, and secured with the wingnut and washer on the I.D. of the dryer tube. Basically I wanted to secure both the top and bottom of the dryer tube well so it didn't decide to pop of when I opened the lid or something.


----------



## schmoke (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks for the info.  I will sure try these mods soon.


----------



## howufiga (Dec 15, 2009)

Yes, I bought mine from Lowe's.  It was $13 I think.  I used a Sawzall and it was ready to install in like 3 minutes.  The bolts sit right on top of the lips used to hold the cast iron grates in place.  there is plenty of room left for me to slide out the tray to dump the ash too!  This is truly an amazingly cheap and easy mod!!


----------



## garyf1419 (Aug 1, 2010)

What do you use to remove th ash during a long cook. I just bought the basket at Lowe's today and will install next weekend. I did a brisket over the weekend and after about 10 hours I had ash that kept messing with my fire!!  Thanks for the help!


----------



## venture (Aug 1, 2010)

You could also cut two rolled steel rods to length and run them through just under the top lip of the basket.  They are very solid and allow you to slam the basket a little to get ash to fall through if necessary.  I think the rods are 7/16 in, but I don't remember for sure.


----------

